

Vogue auto-reloads stylesheets whenever CSS files are saved - andrewdavey
http://aboutcode.net/vogue/

======
andrewdavey
I created this project in about a day, using Node and web sockets (via
socket.io). I'm really impressed with how simple Node is to work with and npm
is very handy too! I'd love to get some feedback - thanks.

~~~
fwdbureau
This is absolutely brilliant. A million thanks

~~~
andrewdavey
You're very welcome :) If you have any feedback and ideas for improvements,
let me know.

